# Toolbar durch Perspektivenwechseln ändern ?



## Hudson (19. Jun 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich die Perspektive wechsle, in meiner RCP Anwendung, möchte ich dadurch auch gleichzeitig die Toolbar und das Menü (was per plugin.xml erstellt ist) ändern.

Wie kann ich dies realisieren ?


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jun 2010)

Ich glaub bei der Toolbar musst du ActionSets, die dann pro Perspektive gesetzt werden können...
Aber Menü wechsel weiß ich nicht obs das gibt?!


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2010)

Wenn du deine Menüeinträge per Command Framework eingeklinkt hast, dann kannst du deren Sichtbarkeit/Enablement von der aktuellen Perspektive abhängig machen (Property Test).
Würde ich mir allerdings gut überlegen da ein Eclipse ein Perspektivenwechsel normalerweise nur die Toolbar und Views verändert, nicht die verfügbaren Actions. Schlecht wenn man den Anwender überrascht.


----------

